# Alien - Thierry Mugler



## emeraldjewels (Sep 8, 2008)

Last year my mom and I came to NY for a shopping trip, we went into bloomingdales and on the way in we got sprayed with this. On first smell, I thought this isn't me, but after about 5 hours of walking round the store, having our make up done etc.. Just before we go to leave I smelt it again and OMG...just gorgeous.

Since then I really haven't worn anything else, my Chanel Chance and JPG Classique have been totally pushed aside.

So, does anyone else love this perfume? I am addicted


----------



## mommamacgurl (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Alien - Thierry Mugley*

I like mine.....I get complimented on it and people ask me what I have on.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Alien - Thierry Mugley*

I'm curious about this perfume, I'm going to smell it the next time I see it..


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Alien - Thierry Mugley*

Someone gave me a small bottle of this a few years, I smelled it and thought it was the worst perfume ever! It gave me a headache and made me nauseous. I just found the bottle recently, and I love the smell now! Funny how perfume taste changes just like personal style.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Alien - Thierry Mugley*

I get asked what my perfume is all the time, i was once in a black cab in london, and the driver asked me what perfume I was wearing. I have had more compliments than any other perfume i've worn before.

I think its a very different smell in the bottle to what it smells like on.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Alien - Thierry Mugley*

I think I will buy this at the airport next week. It smells amazing!


----------



## Malena (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Alien - Thierry Mugley*

When I smelled it for the 1st time I thought it was the most horrible scent I´ve ever smelled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but then out of a sudden I became curious about it again & walked to the next perfumery to smell it again - turned out I liked it much better, so now I own a bottle as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IMO the new scent from J-P Gaultier "Ma Dame" comes a bit close to "Alien", but is less heavy & fruitier. That´s my favourite scent at the moment, though it gets lots of bad reviews on other boards.


----------



## agirlnamedfury (Sep 16, 2008)

I tried this at sephora today, and loved it. I also love the name and the look of the bottle.... looks like I have to buy it! My wallet hates me.


----------



## clamster (Sep 29, 2008)

I sniffed this at the store but wash in a rush so didn't really spray it or really notice it but now I am curious about it because I remember the smell being nice and now want a sample. I am 16 but this seems like it is aimed toward an older crowd? *Would this be appropriate for a teenager?*


----------



## rbella (Sep 29, 2008)

I love it, my husband hates it.  Which makes me sad b/c that and Fendi Palazzo are my faves and he hates both.  He prefers Kors by Michael Kors or Chanel No. 5 or Tiffany.  BORING.


----------



## revinn (Sep 29, 2008)

I smelled this in the Bay the other day, after hearing a lot about it on various perfume forums/Specktra. It's very unique, and not an offensive as Angel, IMO. I'm not sure if I like it or not, but I feel like it could grow on me. I'll definitely check it out the next time I see it at a department store.


----------



## kiss (Oct 1, 2008)

I had a sample bottle, and I thought it smelled way better than Angel (which I hate) but I still didn't think "omg this smells so good I must buy it" like with some other perfumes.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 1, 2008)

I really like this scent.  It's so odd that I noticed this thread today because I just wore this scent yesterday for the 1st time.  I was so turned off my Angel that I didn't want to touch anything by Theirry Mugler with a ten foot pole but this is very nice.


----------



## user79 (Oct 3, 2008)

Somehow, this scent and the other Thierry Mugler scents really make me nauseous...it smells absolutely vile to me. But scent is different for everyone...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 5, 2008)

My sister in law had a bottle of this a couple years back, and I loved the way it smelled. So my mom went crazy looking for it for me for Christmas, and I still have a lot left I think. I dont wear it too often but its strong and I always got compliments.


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 8, 2008)

i've been wearing this for a few years now. its great for summer when it's very hot outside and also in winter when i want to have a warm smell.

i absolutely love it. my poor Chanel coco mademoiselle has taken a back seat lately!


----------



## Martins999 (Dec 19, 2008)

I don`t like Alien but I love Angel-and all garden of stars versions of angel,especially lys and violet.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_I sniffed this at the store but wash in a rush so didn't really spray it or really notice it but now I am curious about it because I remember the smell being nice and now want a sample. I am 16 but this seems like it is aimed toward an older crowd? *Would this be appropriate for a teenager?*_

 
Only the person herself can decide what perfume suits her. I've seen older women wear scents aimed for younger people, and it works. I think people should always wear the right scent for them. Don't try to hard to buy what is popular for your age group, but don't try to go against the flow for the sake of non-confomity either.


----------



## KristyVictoria (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Alien - Thierry Mugley*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Malena* 

 
_When I smelled it for the 1st time I thought it was the most horrible scent I´ve ever smelled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but then out of a sudden I became curious about it again & walked to the next perfumery to smell it again - turned out I liked it much better, so now I own a bottle as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IMO the new scent from J-P Gaultier "Ma Dame" comes a bit close to "Alien", but is less heavy & fruitier. That´s my favourite scent at the moment, though it gets lots of bad reviews on other boards._

 
I don't think these two are even remotely comparable. Ma Dame is a fruity aquatic floral, and Alien is a heady indolic synthetic jasmine. I love both, but they are totally different IMO.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 11, 2009)

I used to love Angel, would wear it every day and got trough a few bottles of it but now I can't bear to be near anyone who smells of it.
I feel physically sick every time I get a slight whiff of it.
Same goes for Alien.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 3, 2009)

Has anyone else tried the new Alien Sunessence? It's much lighter and fruitier than Alien... at least from the scent I got in the store.


----------



## Vicodin (Oct 4, 2009)

so i'm a salesperson and a customer walks in and i was like hypnotized 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i HAD to ask what she's wearing and couldn't resist buying alien the next day!

this perfume is amazing - for me it's liquid perfection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i was a great fan of angel too, wore it for about 3 years whenever it got a little cold outside because it's a sweet/heavy perfume and i can't stand that in summer...

so, i absolutely LOVE alien, it beats angel by far IMO


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 3, 2010)

Alien is such an addictive perfume. I don't wear it much as I have a lot of fragrances on rotation, but love it. Alien Sunessence is another one I love.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 19, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE this scent and so does my momma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It`s amazing, very nice and lasts a long time!


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Has anyone else tried the new Alien Sunessence? It's much lighter and fruitier than Alien... at least from the scent I got in the store._

 
It is indeed lighter and fruitier, but when it comes to Alien, that's a minus in my file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alien is just so damn sexy and femminine, that any lighter and more innocent versions just don't seem right.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jul 7, 2010)

I love both Alien & Alien Sunessence. Alien is heavier & although it's still good in Summer, it's more of a cooler fragrance. Sunessence is just amazing in Summer. Definitely reminds me of the sun!

Excellent perfumes.


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jul 8, 2010)

someone i work with was wearing this the other day and i thought it was so nice! if i had money i would be buying this!


----------



## meika79 (Sep 9, 2010)

Alien smells ok on me, but it smells absolutely wonderful on my sister.  Whenever she remembers to put it on she always get complements.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 9, 2010)

I love it, always get compliments on it. It's strong but not overpowering or headache inducing, it's very long lasting. I adore the bottle, purple is my favorite color.

Angel, on the other hand, made me nauseous.


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Aug 5, 2011)

I prefer Alien over Angel--I feel this scent is quite unique--there is nothing that smells like it...for those who think Alien is too strong, perhaps you could try the new eau de toilette, or even a summer version...I have at this time I believe 3 varieties of Sunesscence--i love these even more than the original Alien...a little creamier.


----------

